# Jay_Ehm's Artwork!



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 7, 2015)

I posted a link to my tumblr in my introduction thread, I usually post stuff there but I will be also posting new stuff here from now on as well. 








Here's a sketch I also posted in a thread about how witches in my potential comic series would approach making and customizing their flying broomsticks. I'm sure there are a lot of flaws with this design, but it's at least a start! This sinister-looking broom belongs to Red Quasar, one of the most powerful witches in the region he lives in and one of the main villains of the story. More (and a picture) of him will be revealed later!


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 7, 2015)

I posted this on tumblr, but this is a touched-up version of what I had posted there. This is rough concept art of the lair of the Knucker, an enormous, worm-like amphibious creature that lives in caves and the pools of water within them.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 7, 2015)

JM, I really like the Blood Eagle and the idea of witches pimping their rides!


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 9, 2015)

If you can't get yourself a flying broomstick in the Kingdom of Fyrherte, there's always the old-fashioned way of getting from place to place: On scroffback. Scroffs are camelids that live in the northern fjords and fern-fields of the kingdom, named for the distinctive snorting sound they make. This is what they look like on the inside, a picture of their outer features will be coming soon!


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 11, 2015)

I figured I'd post this work-in-progress here since I did on my tumblr. It's not fantasy, but I like drawing dinosaurs and other prehistoric creatures as well! I'm going to hopefully start coloring this early next week.

Usually you see dinosaurs such as _Ceratosaurus_ and _Allosaurus_ ripping _Stegosaurus_ apart, but not today. Stego is BACK, he's got his plates flushed up with blood, and he's ANGRY. He's not letting those overgrown chicken lizards push him around today, especially if they think they're gonna take his spot at the stream for a drink.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 17, 2015)

This sketch also doesn't relate to my fantasy work in progress, but I figured I'd also post it here since it is fantasy-related. This is the face of Davor Jayflight, my half-orc paladin for a game of Pathfinder I'm playing with some friends. His patron deity is Abadar, the god of cities, wealth, merchants, and law. Currently in the game, he's dealing with some angst over having to leave and evacuate a town that's come under a goblin attack instead of fighting them off bravely and upholding law and order. His party's attempt to fight the goblins off led to the party's main healer being knocked unconscious, and the town's defenses were sadly not enough to hold the goblins back. Now he and his party have to look for survivors and hopefully leave the town safely to warn the next town they go to of what happened.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 17, 2015)

Colored the sketch I posted earlier of my Half-Orc Paladin that I'm playing as in Pathfinder.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 19, 2015)

The lady in this sketch has no idea that in a few years, she's going to give birth to the main character of my work in progress! She also has no idea that the battle she'll be fighting in in a few days will be very influential on the story's events as well as one of the most traumatic experiences she has ever faced...


----------



## evolution_rex (Jun 21, 2015)

Jay_Ehm said:


> If you can't get yourself a flying broomstick in the Kingdom of Fyrherte, there's always the old-fashioned way of getting from place to place: On scroffback. Scroffs are camelids that live in the northern fjords and fern-fields of the kingdom, named for the distinctive snorting sound they make. This is what they look like on the inside, a picture of their outer features will be coming soon!


I like this one. What's the thing drooping down from it's mouth?


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jun 22, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> I like this one. What's the thing drooping down from it's mouth?



Those are the reins, and it is wearing a saddle as well. The reins are in a position like this, so the animal can be led around.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jun 22, 2015)

Ahh makes sense. I like that you've managed to build a skeleton of the creature. The anatomy doesn't look fantastical at all and the appearance, so far, looks like it could be a real animal. Very nice.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jul 7, 2015)

Finally finished my _Stegosaurus_ drawing! Three weeks of doing small pieces of it per day, fifteen layers on Photoshop.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Jul 17, 2015)

*Flag Designs for my Work in Progress!*







The *Kingdom of Fyrherte* is a moderately-sized nation located in the cold, but often moist North. It was formerly the stomping ground of the old Witch-Lords, but they were overthrown by sea raiders who established the beginnings of the current monarchy over five hundred years ago. Members of the Fyrherti Royal Family are the protagonists of the story (comic) in progress. The current rulers are *King Gustav* and *Queen Margaret* (whose younger self was revealed in a sketch through an earlier post). The heir apparent is their son *Valor*, and his younger sister *Nora* is working on figuring out how she will serve the kingdom and fulfill her royal duties. As of the start of the story, Fyrherte is dealing with a situation involving a shady underground group of Neo Witch-Lords.







To the south of Fyrherte is the *Dominon of Oktosian City-States*, often colloquially referred to as *Oktos*. Oktos is a longtime ally of Fyrherte, relations beginning when Oktos supplied weapons and troops to assist in the spreading threat of the Witch-Lords. Both countries have strong connections to the sea, and work together to keep the ocean trade routes safe. There are eight city-states that make up the kingdom, one for each arm of the heraldic octopus. The former King passed away recently, leaving his only daughter *Calandra* under much stress as she begins her new role in ruling the dominion.


These are at least the designs I have for the flags so far, but people who come across this post and I will probably find things with them that can be done to make them better.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Aug 4, 2015)

*Nationwide alert: Magical disaster watch*







*HM KING GUSTAV HAS ISSUED THE FOLLOWING DISASTER WATCH ACROSS ALL REGIONS OF THE KINGDOM OF FYRHERTE.*

Reports of two suspect individuals have been received from witnesses in our southernmost Magetown Province. According to their accounts, these individuals are indeed Redmond Quasar and Oria the Beast Hag. The Warlock and Hag are wanted for the illegal use of ancient Witch-Lord magic to achieve their current and dangerous forms, as well as engaging in acts of terrorism against our people. 

Redmond, or Red as he prefers to be called, has the ability to manipulate heat and light energies. If you have a fireplace or lamps on at home and you live in the affected area, I would suggest putting them out. Oria has a powerful magic that allows her to bring out humanity's most primal desires of violence and lust. It is said she can whip large groups of people into anarchic frenzies within minutes. Therefore, it is of utmost importance to all residence of Magetown that they find a safe area within their homes to hide until the City Guard has concluded their patrol of the area and/or neutralizes this threat. As a husband and father I cannot further stress how important it is that these safety measures are met for the sake of this nation's families and the kingdom's stability.

*INCOMING CRYSTAL BALL MESSAGE.*

King Gustav, Queen Margaret? Are you there? It's Calandra. This past week, one fifth of the population of Oktos has come down with a sickness in which barnacles grow on the body. These people, all beach-goers, have caught fevers and have become quite delirious; The first people who became infected are already beginning to die! A patrol of guards I sent out to the beach didn't come back, and a civilian witness reported that they saw 'sea monsters'  scaling the cliffs at night! I suspect this is the work of Shipwreck Marlin, and I've only been ruling for a year and I just don't know how to handle this catastrophe. 

I can only hope you get this message...And send someone who can save us.


----------



## Jay_Ehm (Sep 18, 2015)

*More art!*

Link to a tumblr post!

I did some illustrator trading cards today, and a couple days back I drew a scene I've had in my head for a while. Do any other artists here do illustrator trading cards?


----------

